# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  La magia del marketing: Conoce como aumentar tus contratos

## benaguilar

Te estarás preguntando quién soy. Soy el Mago BeN, un apasionado de la magia y mago profesional de El Salvador. Tengo 20 años y soy el mago más cotizado y reconocido en mi país. Hago magia desde mis 6 años y estoy con contratos profesionales desde los 13 años, haciendo hasta la fecha más de 450 shows para todo tipo de eventos: sociales, corporativos e infantiles, teniendo como clientes los centros comerciales más grandes del país y las marcas más reconocidas. A los 16 años me contactó la mayor cadena de televisión del país: Telecorporación Salvadoreña (TCS) para abrir un programa de entretenimiento infantil, donde salía de lunes a viernes de 3 a 5pm como presentador, y 1 vez a la semana tenía la sección de magia. El programa duró 3 años en su primera temporada, y en Abril regresa con su segunda temporada. Así he estado haciendo como dicen en ingles: “The big bucks in magic” o la traducción más cercana: “Los grandes dineros con magia”. 

Pero esto no sucedió por arte de magia, los contratos no aparecieron, los clientes no se hipnotizaron ni se invocaron. La respuesta para tal éxito fue el marketing. A parte de la magia, soy técnico en publicidad, y estoy en mi tercer año de la Licenciatura de Comunicaciones Integradas de Marketing y esta es mi propuesta:

He estado investigando por internet magos que posiblemente quieran potenciar sus contratos, ¿Quién no quiere vivir de su hobbie que es la magia? Aquí tienes la respuesta. Con mi equipo experto en marketing y promoción te proponemos los siguientes servicios:
-	Construcción de marca (Branding). Los más importante es cómo te promueves y si tu nombre realmente ayuda a hacerlo. Un nombre complicado solo hará que digan: “Ahh fíjate que ví un mago en una fiesta, pero no recuerdo su nombre! Y realmente quiero contratarlo y  no lo encuentro. Ni la señora que lo contrató se acuerda!” Así, aunque deseen contratarte, no conseguirás que te encuentren por lo complicado o poco práctico de tu nombre. Nosotros te asesoramos para darte la mejor manera en que tu nombre puede ser recordado fácilmente o si realmente necesitas cambiarlo. Esta parte también incluye el diseño de un logotipo de acuerdo a tu imagen que quieras proyectar y slogan.
-	Plan de promoción. Te diseñamos el mejor plan de promoción para llegar a tu público objetivo sin desperdiciar dinero dando material promocional a personas que no les interesa la magia o tu tipo de show. Te damos las claves y herramientas precisas para llegar a la gente que realmente desea contratarte.
-	Diseño de material promocional. Desde una tarjeta hasta un anuncio de televisión (si te quieres ir por lo grande), nosotros lo producimos. Proyecta la mejor imagen a través de lo que dicés con tu material promocional. Posibles materiales: flyers, tarjetas de presentación, afiches, anuncio de radio, anuncio de prensa, anuncio de revista, anuncio de televisión, banners (físicos y en páginas webs), etc.
-	Diseño de página web. La página web hoy en día es una de las partes más importantes de tu promoción. Está comprobado que tus ventas suben aproximadamente un 30% solo con abrir tu página web. Te diseñamos la página web con todo el contenido que desees y herramientas promocionales para subir el tráfico a la misma. Muchas veces crees que tus clientes por ser señoras probablemente no revisen internet, o tal vez tus clientes corporativos, pero la verdad es que el primer lugar adónde buscan es en internet. Esto lo tengo 100% comprobado, ya que mis ventas aumentaron hasta un 45% solo por abrirla. También ayuda a que tus clientes tengan una manera de conocer a fondo tu trabajo y que paguen por ti lo que sea si sienten que vales la pena. Si no te conocen, regularmente son el primer contacto que tienen contigo.
-	Asesoramiento mágico. Depende de tu show nosotros te asesoramos  qué y cómo debes explotar para lograr posicionarte en un tipo de magia concreto. 
-	Asesoramiento en atención al cliente. Te asesoramos para que des la mejor imagen profesional a tus clientes. No es lo mismo que contestes “Hola, ¿Quién habla?” a que contestes tu teléfono diciendo: “Buen día, soy el Mago BeN, ¿En qué puedo servirle?”.

Recuerda, muchas veces la gente no te conoce y solo te contacta por referencias o porque se topa con algún material tuyo. Tu imagen es lo que vende. Muchas veces puedes ser un excelente mago, pero si no proyectas la imagen de acuerdo a eso nunca lograrás ser contratado.

Estos son los servicios personales de promoción, pero si te gusta hacerlo por ti mismo, te ofrezco lo siguiente. Estos paquetes son para asociaciones mágicas, ya que requerimos grupos de por lo menos 12 personas para impartir las conferencias sobre marketing:
-	Conferencia sobre marketing para magos. En esta conferencia se tocan todos los puntos anteriores para que lo puedas hacer tú. Desde cómo construir tu marca hasta cómo llegarle a tu cliente y vender tu show. Para esta conferencia el valor no incluye pasajes, estadía ni tiempos de comida.

Para conocer más sobre mi trabajo en magia puedes visitar www.magoben.com. Si deseas más información o quieres ponerte en contacto conmigo puedes escribirme a contacto@magoben.com.

Atentamente,



Benjamín Aguilar
Mago BeN
Director de Magic Branding.

----------


## Pulgas

Bienvenido al foro, Benjamín.
Me vas a permitir que cuestione algunas de las cosas que comentas en este hilo, como, por ejemplo, el que seas un maestro del marketing mágico.
De ser así, rezumarías humildad, cosa que no percibo en tu mensaje, en el que te autocalificas como "el mago más cotizado y reconocido de El Salvador". Lo siento, pero a mí tal presentación me espanta y atenta contra la idea que yo tengo de la promoción personal y profesional.
De igual manera, me decepcionas al entrar en un foro mágico para vender imagen, y ni siquiera tienes la deferencia de hacer las cosas bien: no te presentas en la sección correspondiente, no contribuyes al enriquecimiento del foro (con tus comentarios y aportaciones), sino que te limitas a intentar autopromocionarte (algo lícito, desde luego) y a pavonearte (en mi criterio, conste).
Así pues, tu intento de convencerme de que dominas la imagen y la publicidad, ha fracasado estrepitosamente. Espero que como mago seas mejor que como publicista.
Un saludo.

----------


## benaguilar

Buen día Pulgas.

Como dices, es tu critero. No me he autocalificado, simplemente lo hago por los hechos ni tampoco me he hecho llamar maestro del marketing. Simplemente es una ayuda que creo que le interesa a muchos aumentar sus contratos y les estoy dando una manera comprobada de cómo pueden hacerlo compartiendo mi experiencia con ustedes.

Ahora, pido perdón cordialmente si de alguna manera te ofendí. En ningún momento ha sido mi intención hacerlo. Y tienes razón, disculpa que no me he presentado.

Saludos.

----------


## Juliopikas

Estimado "benaguilar":
Supongo que eres muy bueno haciendo magia y que, además, eres muy bueno en promoción publicitaria. Tu problema empieza cuando tratas de conjugar las dos actividades... eso no nos lo creemos ningun creativo.
La magia es estudios y practica constante y tu te saltas este apartado, haciendo creer a cualquier aprendiz de mago que tu le puedes llenar, con tus técnicas de promoción, la agenda de contratos. ¿Puede ser?: 
En el mejor de los casos, tendria una actuación y el dinero invertido le serviria para adquirir el "feretro" profesional.
Un buen publicista ¡como tu! digamos... que tampoco se ha estrujado la "almendra" para desarrollar un nombre de impacto.

En fin... ya eres mago, sigue estudiando para ser publicista.
¡Ah! llevo 20 años en publicidad y 16 en la magia. Soy muy torpe y todavia soy aprendiz de las dos actividades.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

